# Information evening at LWC - what questions should I be asking?



## stars and fishes (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all - I'm very much just starting out on this whole thing. I'm going to the next "information evening" at LWC Darlington on the 16th of April, and just wondered if anyone had any ideas for what sort of things I should be asking/looking out for/whatever. For background, I'm 29, gay, and I have PCOS but have been taking metformin for a year or so with fairly good results (once I got past the side effects, ugh. Really hoping they don't tell me I have to increase the dose again), which they said on the phone shouldn't automatically disqualify me but it'll depend on the test results. Any thoughts/hints/things I might've forgotten? Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## TWEETY29 (Jan 23, 2008)

hi,

I am on the 2ww after treatment from them, the staff are all really lovely and helpful.

Are you looking to be the egg share donor?


----------



## stars and fishes (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, if possible! I'm hoping the PCOS thing turns out ok and doesn't stop me from donating.

Good to hear the staff are nice  And wishing you the best, too... *fingers crossed for you*


----------

